# Facebook Group Added



## bowser (16/9/11)

For all those people who want to be kept in the loop i have created a Facebook group for SLABs.

Having a Facebook group should enable us to create events and provide quick updates. I will also add the logo once it has been completed by Alex

You will first need to add me then ill add you to the group.

www.facebook.com/dtbowerman

Group Link - Southern Lager & Ale Brewers

There were quite a few SLAB groups taken so i called it Southern Lager & Ale Brews (SLAB)

The group is private so other people can see the group but cant see or create posts.


----------



## Tim (16/9/11)

Hi Bowser,
I just sent a request to join the group.

SLAB - rock on


----------



## bowser (16/9/11)

ok so you dont need to add me as a friend to be able to join the group. My mistake!

Just request to join group from the link above.

Cheers


----------

